# 2month old gsd pup walks sideways



## sunnyej (Jun 19, 2009)

my 2month old gsd pup walks sideways

i adopted him at 1 month old. i just noticed he walks sideways while walking

his front is on straight line.
and his back is a little out of line?







this is my first gsd pup i adopted 

ima newbie i am just worried is it serious?
is he gona be al right?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

It's hard to help without seeing the puppy actually walk. Can you record a video and post it?

If you are truley concerned, please see a vet immediately.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

are you sure you adopted him at FOUR weeks of age? from a shelter? a rescue? a person? at two months of age, he is just now old enough to leave his mom. have you taken him to the vet since you got him? can you post a picture?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

OOoops.. Just realized you said you adopted him at 1 month.. ?

I only read 2 months old.. Sorry..


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Most pups are really not well coordinated so this may be his silly puppy walk.

If you got him when he was only 4 weeks old that is way too young to be away from mom. I hope you have had him for 4 weeks and got him at 8 weeks making him 12 weeks old. 

Please do see a vet for a good check up and any puppy vaccines that may be due him. They will protect him against many horrid diseases. 

We would love to see a picture of him.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I think you and this pup are in India and has had health problems since you got him? Has his diarrhea cleared up? That will cause all sorts of problems with nutrient intake, especially with such a young pup. 

It's very hard to diagnose gait over the internet. It could be just a puppy thing or it could be related to his health problems. What does the vet think?


----------



## sunnyej (Jun 19, 2009)

thanx guys , i will post a vid of him tomorrow

man i got him at 4 weeks old age and now he is 10 weeks old

i have take him to vet a numerous times 
he got his jabs of distemper and parvo









and yes i got him from a shelter , i am from india and here they dont wait if u wana adopt just go and pic it up .. any more delay and who nows what could happn .i saw this little tard who stole my heart and i took him home









@bowwowmeow

yea his tummy is perfectly fine now

still have to show this gait thing to vet


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

in the original picture you posted of him here he looks a bit older than you're thinking. do you know his exact date of birth for sure?


----------



## sunnyej (Jun 19, 2009)

no thats what shelter guys told me about him they told him his birth date is 15th may 2009


yea that's original pic of him ...

he is 9 weeks old now i guess


----------

